# HDMI issue on TiVO Premiere XL - connection not permitted?



## xrob (Jun 29, 2004)

Hello all. Did a forum search and this didn't turn up, so I am hoping there is an easy fix for this on my end. Just got a Vulkano Flow and a TiVo Premiere XL box. I am trying to stream to my laptop to avoid having a second TV upstairs.

Hooked up the component cable to the TiVo (which is connected to my Pioneer receiver via HDMI).

Was able to connect yesterday while I was watching the TV (Samsung D8000).

The problems began when I turned off the TV and receiver. As soon as I did this, the channel went black and the following error appeared on the tivo screen:

"HDMI connection not permitted. To continue watching, remove the HDMI connection."

Can anyone shed some light on this? When I turn the TV and receiver on, everything works fine. As soon as I turn them off (which would be the way I'd be using this thing 99.9% of the time as I wouldn't be home or would be upstairs), the message appears.

I did find this link: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/146

But what I get from this is that you cannot view content if the hdcp key is not being sent to the Tivo. If this is the case, how can I take advantage of remote viewing unless I leave my TV on?

Can anyone help? Anyone doing this successfully now? If I can't figure this one out, the Vulkano goes back and I'm left without a remote option. Dang.

Rob


----------



## KalenXI (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm doing this fine with my Sony TV and a Slingbox. The problem seems to be that either your TV or your receiver isn't disconnecting the HDMI connection when it goes off so the TiVo is seeing it as connected but with no HDCP key. When I turn my TV off it actually disconnects the HDMI connection as if it were unplugged since I can see the TiVo glitch for a second when I turn it off or on while it acquires the key.

I'm not sure there's anything you can do about it. You could try doing what I do and run HDMI from the TiVo to the TV then optical out from the TV to the receiver. Or otherwise make sure the TV and receiver are completely off and not in standby or something when you turn them off.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

I switched HMDI cables an don't see that nag screen as often


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I had a similar setup ( pioneer receiver )
I found if I change the receiver hdmi input before turning it off the component on the Tivo worked fine.


----------



## xrob (Jun 29, 2004)

Tried changing the input to DVD and then turning off Pioneer. Did not work. Powering the receiver on and keeping it on does the trick. But I'd rather not waste the power, especially if it's just to watch tv remotely.

Anyone else see anything like this?


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Don't use the HDMI connection. Hook every thing up using component video and your DRM issues with big brother telling you what you cannot watch will be over.


----------



## xrob (Jun 29, 2004)

Fair enough, but the quality of the component connection is not as good as the HDMI connection, correct?


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

xrob said:


> Fair enough, but the quality of the component connection is not as good as the HDMI connection, correct?


Ive done both and both seem the same. Im pretty sure if you want 1080p they recommend HDMI. Some TVs cant display 1080p over component.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

I am having this exact same problem. Use HDMI from Tivo Premiere XL to Samsung DLP (component connections are broken). Optical audio straight to Denon AVR. Slingbox is non-HD, hooked up using composite. While TV is on, no problem. Once TV is off, get the "HDMI" message. Leaving Denon on or off makes no difference. Any ideas. Slingbox becomes significantly less useful if the TV has to be turned on. Thanks.


----------



## fburgerod (Oct 25, 2007)

On further review...

I have the HDMI going from my TiVo Premiere XL to a HDMI splitter, as my TV has only one HDMI port and the components do not work. So, when I go HDMI direct from TiVo to TV, no problems. Slingbox works when TV is off. When I have HDMI connected to splitter, powered or non-powered, then Slingbox does not work when TV is turned off. So, some type of HDMI handshake problem. Any way around this other than turning the TV and plugging a different HDMI in directly for DVD, TiVo, etc.?


----------



## pileosnafu (Jul 23, 2005)

fburgerod said:


> I am having this exact same problem. Use HDMI from Tivo Premiere XL to Samsung DLP (component connections are broken). Optical audio straight to Denon AVR. Slingbox is non-HD, hooked up using composite. While TV is on, no problem. Once TV is off, get the "HDMI" message. Leaving Denon on or off makes no difference. Any ideas. Slingbox becomes significantly less useful if the TV has to be turned on. Thanks.


Oddly I have the opposite problem. To view my TV I have to have the sling box turned on (and streaming) to avoid the Cable issue. Just started when I got home today. We had a funky lighting strike that message up some of the electronic in the Apt complex (RFID access tags, magnetic locks on the fire doors, etc) everything I have is on UPS so hopefully nothing bad. About to the unpplug replug everything mehtod


----------



## pileosnafu (Jul 23, 2005)

Doing a complete reboot and unlplug of all devices as suggested on TiVo's web site worked for me FYI! I read that a $50 switching Box might help resolve this issue for you as it does it's own handshakes


----------

